# Crane swivels



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I posted this in another forum, but it might do better here. I am planning to cast some RoadRunner type jigs and the call for a crane swivel. I see this in both Netcraft & Cabela's sites. I'm just not sure what the difference is between a "crane" swivel and other swivels. They are used in the mold to attach the spinner blade to the jig.


----------



## MikeOSU (Jun 8, 2004)

are they going to be set in lead? if so, make sure u have the exact recommended swivel. they need to fit perfectly or the mold won't close completely. i used alot of these swivels for making ponyhead jigs.. basically the same thing. also make sure you set the loop(of your swivel) as far in the head (lead) as possible before closing the mold.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

This should help.

Necraft Swivels

Look at the different designs. The differences can be subtle, but a close look should help. Ball bearing swivels spin the easiest, but can be expensive. Roller swivels do very well for the money. Crane swivels aren't bad. Barrel swivels with the wire wrapped in the center are a last resort.

Joe


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks guys. As I see from Joe's post I could spend the extra money and use ball bearing swivels and crane swivels are probably a good buy for the money, which probably is why they are recommended. Right?
Bill


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Good Fishin'
NightProwler


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Pup,
Grub man is right on the money with his description. I would not use barrel swivels they are notorious for not spinning. For the money use crane swivels and the correct size.

Nightprowler very nice looking jigs.

Guys for all of you that make jigs with spinnerblades, if you want to save even more money, use butt rings instead of split rings. They are less costly and they are much easier to put on and hold just bas well as split rings.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks, guys! Great pix Nightprowler! You are getting me all fired up to make next year's jigs.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Good Fishin'
NightProwler


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Nightprowler: Do you paint or dip the pony head jigs? I always dipped my jigs, but wonder if dipping these would foul the swivel.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Good Fishin'
NightProwler


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Nightprowler said:


> These were powder dipped.


I've never tried the powder dipping paint, but should probably try it as another technique to learn.


----------

